# Legal Bud From Iinternational odities



## the streeker1 (Dec 17, 2008)

i allways thought the legal bud was bullshit but never came in contact with it so i dono what its like but my friend said he might buy the krypto bud from I.O. so has anbody somked any of this or know what its like so he dosent get ripped off?


----------



## babyboi420 (Dec 17, 2008)

it bomb shit man very stinky and alot of thc man


----------



## the streeker1 (Dec 17, 2008)

but it doesnt have any thc


----------



## babyboi420 (Dec 17, 2008)

it should all bud does man if not it not weed my man


----------



## the streeker1 (Dec 17, 2008)

ive read that its compressed herbs to look like bud but do you still get a high off of it?


----------



## babyboi420 (Dec 17, 2008)

ya u do man but i like my real weed that i can grow and get thc mad in it


----------



## the streeker1 (Dec 17, 2008)

can anybody else on here tell me how it smokes


----------



## ststepen420 (Dec 17, 2008)

dont listen to that asshole, it doesnt get you high....the only high youll get is from lack of oxygen. Weed is illegal, how the fuck do you think someones gonna sell weed and advertise it over the internet without getting caught. Thats the buds you see in movies and tv shows, not real at all.


----------



## Wild (Dec 18, 2008)

To end this straight away: Don't waste your cash!
There are very few 'legals' that are in any way worth trying, but ones that just are pieces of leaf glued together to look like bud? That stuff's worse for you than real weed anyway. More expensive than real weed too.


----------



## Timetagro (Jan 10, 2009)

Its actually very good. These guys commenting dont know what the hell they are talking about. They (IO) have been in business 30 years. EVERY OTHER copy company out there is bullshit however. I have a real IO 1/2 lb of Krypto right here (and it IS all buds) and I bring it to parties to freak everyone out. Its cheap enough to do that. But you have to stay put for an hour or so after you smoke it.


----------



## JNup (Jan 10, 2009)

ok ima help you out like i posted in someone elses legal bud post.  I am going to tell you how to get those legal buds for free. 


Go in ur back yard.
pick grass, flowers, weeds, etc.
dry it out.





SMOKE it and there you go 

have fun


----------



## panhead (Jan 10, 2009)

Timetagro said:


> They (IO) have been in business 30 years. EVERY OTHER copy company out there is bullshit


So has RONCO & the junk they sell on tv is equally worthless.



Timetagro said:


> i bring it to parties to freak everyone out.[QUOTE/]
> 
> Mission accomplished on that deal,i can just see somebody at a party throwing that garbage around,after you got half the party sick like animals & their all laying in their own piss i'd expect everybody to be freaked out too ,thanks for comming to the party there timetogro but dont ever come back with that shit,you killed everybody
> 
> ...


----------



## TampaBound (Jan 15, 2009)

I too am amazed I/O is still in business. People still hustling fake Opium, or may I say, I/O Sopium?


----------



## OregonMeds (Jan 15, 2009)

Timetagro said:


> Its actually very good. These guys commenting dont know what the hell they are talking about. They (IO) have been in business 30 years. EVERY OTHER copy company out there is bullshit however. I have a real IO 1/2 lb of Krypto right here (and it IS all buds) and I bring it to parties to freak everyone out. Its cheap enough to do that. But you have to stay put for an hour or so after you smoke it.


So this guy must be the owner of the company trolling for new victims...

Seems to be a lot of that going around lately.

How lame.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 15, 2009)

Timetagro said:


> Its actually very good. These guys commenting dont know what the hell they are talking about. They (IO) have been in business 30 years. EVERY OTHER copy company out there is bullshit however. I have a real IO 1/2 lb of Krypto right here (and it IS all buds) and I bring it to parties to freak everyone out. Its cheap enough to do that. But you have to stay put for an hour or so after you smoke it.


Doubt full the headache will qualify as a buzz....Pay for an add....Is this Spam?


Cheap enough to bring to parties? quote
Not partying on that stuff. Have to stay put because you feel violated after getting scammed.


----------



## MrMcpot (Jan 17, 2009)

panhead said:


> So has RONCO & the junk they sell on tv is equally worthless.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

